# Toddler Group



## nixxie (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi, any one know of a toddler group on Thursday in Dubai?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I moved your post here so you would have a chance of getting a response.


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

look at My Gym


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz

Perhaps there may be groups in this listing that meet on a Thursday


----------



## luci2shoes (Oct 28, 2008)

*same query*



nixxie said:


> Hi, any one know of a toddler group on Thursday in Dubai?


did you get a response and is there a group that regularly meet?


----------

